# Crypto-beasties and weird things



## RAXL

I know Mr. Sinister-uh, I mean Helspont, has been waitng for this one....  

Where does everyone stand on things like Bigfoot,The Jersey Devil, The Chupacabras, Atlantis, Lost pre-historic civilazations that really built the pyramids, The Bermuda Triangle, Aliens, Roswell, The Philadelphia Experiment, The Tunguska Blast, lake monsters, The Moth-Man, and just any other creepy crawly ****.

I'm all about all of it, by the way.


----------



## Sinister

It's funny! You know the other day when you joined the forum, witha silly grin, rolling of the eyes, I asked myself, "Man, I wonder when Raxl is going to start touting that Chupacabra nonsense?" You never fail to disappoint, old buddy!  

With the exception of Aliens and the Tunguska Blast, I don't believe a stitch of the others. As far as the aforementioned two, it really all depends what you're trying to get me to swallow about them. Yes, I'm a skeptic born!


----------



## RAXL

Just for you, Sinister....   

I swear, I can't make **** up this good...  

PARRAL (Esteban Leal).- Fear and incredulity will increase even more in Parral when this news becomes known. Specialists of the Legal Medical Service (SML) concluded yesterday that what attacked peasant Juan Roberto Acuña Pereira on Sunday morning was an animal, but belonging to an unknown species. The resident claims having been attacked that fateful night by two beings resembling dogs, but winged and with demonic strength. This was the incredible result reached by the analyses performed by forensic doctors of Cauquenes upon the wounds suffered by the Parral resident on his arms, chest and legs, and which were the subject of local and national media headlines yesterday, including EL CENTRO newspaper. 

The oral report was received last night by the district attorney in charge of the case, Ricardo Encina. The official reported that "the injuries inflicted upon the Parral resident are compatible with those caused by an animal, without specifying what type. We are trying to determine if there is involvement by some person, but if animals are involved we cannot continue our research, since that would fall to other specialists," admitting that he is faced with a very complex case. 

Encina looked into the case after Acuña reached the Reina Luisa Carabineros (state police) station in a state of terror on Sunday, reporting that two "winged dogs" -- one large, one small -- had attacked him on his way home. Such was their strength that the shocked peasant had to jump into a nearby canal (Canal Fiscal) to escape from his attackers. 

The description of the unknown animals coincides with the one delivered Friday by a resident of the town of Buenos Aires, who claims having seen two flying creatures taking off when he went out to investigate why his dog was howling disconsolately, coming across dozens of chickens torn to shreds. 

Encina acknowledged that the tests did not included the risk of possible infections, for which reason the victim’s biological processes will have to be monitored, adding that only a doctor will be able to ascertain the peasant’s condition. 

DIARIO EL CENTRO visited the man’s home last night in an effort to find out his reaction to the doctor’s report, but Acuña refused, saying he was tired of so many visits by the media and interviews. He added that some journalists urged him to fly to Santiago de Chile for tests, and he refused. In spite of this, he said that the experts suggested to him the possibility that the attack had been perpetrated by a mountain lion, which he flatly rejected, insisting in the "winged dog" story. 

The sense of mystery and fear has increased among Parral’s citizenry and puts to rest the series of jokes that circulated on Sunday and yesterday, when the fantastic events became widely known. 

A cab passenger says that he reached the local train station at 9 o’clock at night. He hailed a cab to go home and remarked to his driver that the streets were desolate. The cabbie replied that people were scared of having "The Chupacabras" appear before them, alluding to the mythical creature usually blamed for animal deaths and exsanguinations. 

There were those who associated this attack with the nervousness seen in recent nights among dogs, hens and geese in Parral. 

A homeowner said that she felt a commotion in her henhouse and found it odd, since at that time of night the hens were asleep. Scared, she took a flashlight to see what was going on. She thought to talk to a neighbor, but thought twice about it because she was afraid of being laughed out. The Parral resident claims having heard "the chupacabras" flying off. 

Another resident added that yesterday morning the geese were also restless. The fact occurred near Canal Fiscal, where Acuña was attacked on Saturday night. He pointed out that he heard two shots fired, which he attributed to someone trying to scare off the alleged animal. The subject couldn’t even be obviated in the courts. Court Attorney Roman Lazagy joked with D.A. Ricardo Encina, saying: "If you’re in charge of this investigation, I don’t give you more than 7 days to apprehend the Chupacabras", causing peals of laughter in the courtroom. 


Translation (c) 2004. Scott Corrales, Institute of Hispanic Ufology (IHU). Special thanks to Liliana Núnez O.


----------



## Sinister

Boy, these "residents" will do anything for attention. How come it is that such outlandishness comes from South of the Border or in The Appilachians? It's NEVER them hi-falutin' townfolk, it's "peasants." I suppose with the reality of actually being attacked by an honest-to-God mugger with a knife or gun, making up an attack by an imaginary animal pales in comparison. That, or the townfolk aren't burdened with over-active imaginations.


----------



## claymud

Cryptozoaligy, well I belive the Jersey Devil (Love the lore and history), Bigfoot, Aliens, Nessie and those guys... the mothman and frog people in california I read about somewere... kinda sceptical. 
Roswell, yes. But has anyone ever heard of Shag Harbor? Kinda the same thing but the oddest part of it is the goverment didn't try to cover it up and said they had no idea what it was. 

a couple to add if I may, the money pit on Oak Island, Spring Heeled Jack and the Mad Gassers.


----------



## RAXL

Holy crap!
Someone else who's heard of Spring Heeled Jack!

I thought I was the only one! :jol:


----------



## claymud

Now what good would I be to this forum if I didn't know about old springy?


----------



## RAXL

Shag Harbor. 
I could be WAY off base here, but was that pretty much the Canadien version of our own Roswell incedent? Something off of a canadien air force or navy base, wasn't it? UFO crashing into the water, maybe still down there as we speak?


----------



## claymud

It was, on a November night a lot of people hear and saw a thing crash into the bay or harbor. They all thought it was a downed plane so they called the police and Cost Guard. They got out there and found nothing, whatever it was had gone below the water and they sent divers after it, all they saw was a light shape below the water but that was all they saw. But there was a fome trail that went for quite awhile and just disipered. 
There was also a bunch dectors for Subs around the area and they didn't dectect a thing. 
The goverment filed a report saying that they didn't know what it was. Shag Harbor later had their own little comertive stamp for awhile.


----------



## Sinister

RAXL said:


> Holy crap!
> Someone else who's heard of Spring Heeled Jack!
> 
> I thought I was the only one! :jol:


I know who he is, and I was thinking about using him in...well, you know.


----------



## RAXL

Tee-hee!


----------



## Mollins

well, i believe in aliens, and nessie, no too shure abotu the others although that cupacapra pic, the one where the guy is holdign its head is really ****in' weird


----------



## claymud

I just looked on google to see the Chupacara Pic that u were talkin about Mollins but found this insted... does anyone know what this thing is? dosn't look to much like the body of a kanoroo, have red eyes or wings. 
I rember the story though, I read about it in a book forgot what they called the thing though. There were some tourest getting a cave tour, well one of them thought they heard something in between the cracks and took a pic, their flash went off and all. and it wasn't a little after the trip they saw what it was

Anyone?


----------



## Mollins

thats no real, its been proven fraudulent

"The above photo (claimed to be a creature in a rock crevice) is a photo of a carving in Cheddar Showcaves & Gorge in Somerset, England. The REAL story behind it is that a man ("John," 33, Bournemouth UK) went to Saudi Arabia on a business trip. He met a man who said he had seen a flash of light in a dark cave and snapped a picture, and this is the picture that came out. John obtained a copy of the picture (the locals said it was a djinn, or evil spirit) and brought it back to England in search of a buyer. It turns out that the "djinn" is part of Cheddar Showcaves, a tourist attraction which contains an attraction called "Crystal Quest." Crystal Quest is a dark cave full of Tolkeinesque carvings, intermittently lit by strobe. Cheddar Gorge officials confirmed this and noted that many people had taken pictures of strange things in the cave, after seeing a flash of light and pointing their camera at it. You can still see this statue there. This picture was debunked in Fortean Times "Strange Days #1," 1996, pp.27-28, from which the above information is taken."


----------



## Mollins

i meant this picture


----------



## claymud

beatiful... head looks like it could fit the discription that I've read... but u have to wonder what happened to the body?

"Thats it Billy pick its nose with a stick!!"


----------



## RAXL

And then there's this thing from Elmendorf, Texas, last year. Dog, coyote, wolf, fox, nobody knows, but there was a series of animal attacks pinned on these things.


----------



## claymud

I think that they caught that think, it was a fox of some kind. But one of the farmers said that wasn't the thing that attacked his animals. 

wow what a great day for the crypto thred...


----------



## Papa Bones

RAXL said:


> Holy crap!
> Someone else who's heard of Spring Heeled Jack!
> 
> I thought I was the only one! :jol:


Do you remember the little Monster in My Pocket toys from the late 80's/early 90's? They had a Spring Heeled Jack figure. He was my cousin Mike's favorite. Mike could never get the name right though.. he kept calling him Spring Headed Jack


----------



## RAXL

Spring head Jack sounds kinda neat. Picture him bouncing through the streets on his head.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I had never heard of Spring Heeled Jack, so I had to look it up and read up on it .. What's up with early Victorian London and the name Jack? Jack the Ripper .. Spring Heeled Jack .. hehe .. think it might of been the same guy? *Jack the Spring Heeled Ripper!!* Now let's put that in history


----------



## Sinister

Spring-Heeled Jack was a psycho, a martian, a demon, an evil spirit...whatever, that could leap tall buildings with a single bound, more powerful than a locomotive, could bend steel with... wait, that's Superman. He could jump over high walls though, wore a demonic helmet or mask had steel claws and spat blue flames in the face of fainting damsels in mid-to-late 19th century London. With our *Monsters Unleashed * comics line coming up tomorrow, I'm hoping me or Raxl will do a storyline on him. As of this writing I'm afraid that Jack is somewhere near the back of the line much like Beetlejuice was in the movie of the same name.


----------



## claymud

Who knows, maby Spring Heeled'll come back out some day, boundin over the streets and people once more. 

Hey has anyone ever seen the Jersey Devil, love to hear one of those stories. Perfect to tell at one of the campfires.


----------



## Sinister

There's an idea for us, Raxl! We can have an issue where Spring-Heeled Jack goes head-to-head with The Jersey Devil. :devil: :jol: :xbones:


----------



## claymud

*Vs*

Now that would be a fight, can't help but wonder who would win... Lets see.

Spring Heeled Jack VS Jersey Devil,

Spring Heeled Jack spring heels, the Devil flys...
Spring Heeled Jack can spit fire, but its said the same for the Jersey Devil.
Spring Heeled Jack attacked women, The Jersey Devil attacks many diffrent animals and said that there was a native hunting party that went out to try and hunt down the devil but they never came back. 
Spring Heeled Jack Could withstand bullets, Jersey Devil is said to have lived through bullet shots cannon fire and being electracuted.
Spring Heeled Jack hasn't been seen scince around 1908ish (Except one sighing in Texes that fit the Spring Heeled Jack description), Jersey Devils still kicking around.
I'm sorry but it kinds seems like the Devil wins this one, if anyone has something to add say it, I know I missed something.


----------



## RAXL

Jack vs the Devil would still make for better entertainment than Freddy vs Jason did.  :voorhees:


----------



## shaunathan

> He could jump over high walls though, wore a demonic helmet or mask had steel claws and spat blue flames in the face of fainting damsels in mid-to-late 19th century London.


OK let's use some victorian imagineering here, people always were more clever before the internal combustion engine and computer were invented, making all gadgeteers lazy and weak

Demonic Helmet or mask and steel claws: Very easy with a little creative metal shop. and in the 1890's fun with steel had already begun to take place in factories, so let's say this guy is a steel worker, that would account for being strong, has his own "extra-ciricular" activities using steel working equipment.

Spat Blue Flames: Fire eating has been a Gypsie/carnival trick since at least the 1500's if not earlier. A little alcohol goes a long way 

Jumped High buildings: This is the tricky one, you gotta wonder How much of that is a "holy [email protected]%$" reaction, and how much was real. One could assume actual springs, however the quality of springs of the time was very poor, as the speed at which spring matresses would fail and most matresses of the time were still filled with things like sawdust and raw fabrics like wool or linen.

Could withstand bullets: Piece of cake with 1/4 inch steel plate under your shirt. However this would weigh a ton (no aluminium alloy in the 1800's) and would hurt the "spring walls and buildings" claim.

on the jumping, perhaps he didn't jump at all, if you go with the burly steel worker idea it's not hard to picture this guy just being in better shape than the cops and hoisting himself up walls and climbing up buildings. This further compounded that in london, especially true of the time, the buildings are VERY close together, and at most 3 stories tall for residential buildings. so you jump from the rooftops and land right in front of the girl, spew your fire breath (vodka) and run off. yeah the average citizen of the time would say "He jumped right in front of me from nowhere and blew fire at me!! Mary, Jesus, and Joseph he nearly caused me to feignt! He then lept up the wall and ran away on the rooftops"

I'd love to see a pic, I'm sure he didn't stand arround for 4 to 5 seconds for the picture to set...


----------



## claymud

shaunathan said:


> I'd love to see a pic, I'm sure he didn't stand arround for 4 to 5 seconds for the picture to set...


I think I talk 2 much... anyway on the eternal serch through the interntet I came up with a few artist rederings.


----------



## Sinister

What it would boil down to is whether the aforementioned battle took place in the sprawling metropolis of foggy London, or in the deep recessess of the nighted Jersey Pine Barrens. Jack couldn't do all of his hopping about with all the brush and trees in the way, and Jersey would have a hard time being inconspicuos in the city streets. I would have a real hard time coming up with a scenario to get these two together in a comic, but I love a challenge, and I'm sure Raxl and I putting our heads together would come up with something if not plausible, at least interesting.


----------



## claymud

Not at all really, as I see it it could be something like a crazed fight. Now the Devil is right at home in pine graves, also there is some lore that Spring Heeled Jack was spotted in New York. Now if you put it together you could really get a amazing battle. If he's a good Spring Heeled Jack (I'm sorry but there has 2 be more then 1) he could probly bounce off a few of those hundred year old trees just like that. 
See it could start out Jack being hunted by the people of a town and running into the woods. He come apon the Jersey Devil and they Duke it out in the forest, then into the town. 

Hope I gave some kinda started, I'd be more then happy to write something like that for you guys. 

Stop talking c'mon Clay you say too much!!


----------



## RAXL

There is some belief that the first Spring Heeled Jack ( I totally agree with Claymud, gotta be multiple Jacks) was some well to do, upper class rich guy.
Can't remember his name. 
Spring Heeld Jack, Jack the Ripper, the Beast Of Gevvardan ( I KNOW I spelt that wrong. Thank you.) What is it with rich guys in the Victorian era? What a bunch of psychos. :googly: :devil: 
We need a crazy rich guy now a days. Like the Batman, or something. :ninja:


----------



## claymud

The attacks took place over too long of a time to be only one person, also there is a indicater in the attacks too. If you look at the earlier ones they are all fairly vilont, women are attacked and haressed, they had fire spit on them, but later they were mostly sightings and no one was really attacked after the sentrey attack.
Also some of the later 1900's report that Jack wore White when I think it was before that black and a cape. 
Now to the las little bit here, There was a Spring Heeled Jack type attack in a Texes subway. 

There is no doubt in my mind there was more then one Spring Heeled Jack. As for what was with rich men at that Time RAXL... who knows, maby they got their kicks from doing that like our modren day CEO's and presidents (Or in our very special case Prime Minester) Get from screwing things up. 

Now I can't help but wonder where has Spring Heeled Jack been, is he just waiting to be found in some old trunk for sale or passed down through a family that has just chosen not to use it. If he does come back well he be good, or start with another reign of terror...


----------



## DeathTouch

If you saw the hair in my bath tub, you might believe in Big Foot. I have not seen what left it there, but there it is a big wad of hair stuck to the side of my bath tub. I am expecting something really hairy to be residing in my bathtub, when I am not there. Maybe if I put a camera in my bath tub I will catch the beastie. I know it is there. So, ask me, do I belive. Yes, I do. For it lurks in my bath tub. Maybe it lurks in your bathroom too. Believe, I do......


----------



## HibLaGrande

The Tunguska blast was an accidental high powered RF energy discharge of Teslas "death ray". And the magnetic field strong enough that light cannot escape or is bent around a fixed point has been toyed with for quite a while, to bad it pulls on brain waves also. Nukes are mild compared to the threat of being microwaved. good thing they are hard to aim. I wonder if NASA is going to put a reflector on the moon this next trip? then they could aim one at other countires.... hey what are those guys in black suits doing at my door?


----------



## claymud

*Everyone Look!!!!!!!!*

Everyone I have to say this, I was tickled Purpal when I found that out... I guess thats not a good thing. I was just a little excited becase it shows that its not dead! Now what could I be talking about? Going on like the Rambling Rover, but I'm not in Dover.

Okay I guess your all pissed off because I've been rambling on like a crazy man but I guess its all justified when you hear the news? Now who is one of the promenet members in this thred? Not Bigfoot, not the Jersey Devil, not its Spring Heeled Jack. And according to this website I found here he's still kicking,

http://www.mysterymag.com/hauntedbritain/index.php?subID=7&artID=107&page=article

Mind you the last sighting here was in '95 but he's still springing.

-Clay


----------



## claymud

hey does anyone know if the Mothman is still kicking, or Spring Heeled or The Jersey Devil? Mad Gassers?


----------

